# Feedback - Engine Vibration



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Some people claim that the X-trail 2.5 engine is harsh or vibrates at idle. Do we agree/disagree and how would we compare this engine to anything we've had in the past?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

My opinion only:

I think this is really subjective; it really depends who you ask and what you have driven before.

I have driven mostly Nissans (3 Maximas 92, 96, 99, a Sentra 02, and now the X-trail 05) And I personally do not feel the QR25DE vibrates that much. In fact in "stock" configuration I think it is very smooth for a 4 cyl. And as it should, when you ask for more, it does respond with higher noise and vibration; I like that.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

No complaints from me. Mine idles and responds like a big six -- smooth, quiet and strong.


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Disagree. I find it very quiet and smooth.

Although my previous car was a 1987 Chrysler Aries (good 'ol K-car). So my opinion may be a little slanted


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

12000km and smooth idle only noisy when you punch it!


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Mine is pretty smooth. There was very slight rattle when starting up for first 5000 kms but it went away (could have been cold weather)


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Response is not good...cos of the E-throttle but then its a performance engine!!! even a toyota 2.7L VVTI engine lost out in terms of torque and power.... :thumbup:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't say that my engine vibrates any more than my previous vehicles. Like Valboo, I have had only Nissans (97 sentra, 97 & 02 Pathfinder, 99 Altima, 03 maxima).

Greg



XTrail1 said:


> Some people claim that the X-trail 2.5 engine is harsh or vibrates at idle. Do we agree/disagree and how would we compare this engine to anything we've had in the past?


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

**



XTrail1 said:


> Some people claim that the X-trail 2.5 engine is harsh or vibrates at idle. Do we agree/disagree and how would we compare this engine to anything we've had in the past?


Well, I have to disagree with everyone that has replied already. I have been driving my xtrail since december 2001 (now 37,800kms). And I also have driven 2 other x-trails, with the same vibration.

I have had my engine replaced, ecu replaced, engine mounts replaced. But the damn thing still vibrates like hell when you are in Drive gear.... I stopped going to my nissan dealer(only one in the country) because their mech team suck, every time I took the vehicle they would keep it for 3 weeks or more and they ended saying that it was a big stroke four, that it was operating under normal conditions( I also own a nissan patrol 3.0 4 cilinders diesel, vibrates way less than my exy), although some of the warranty managers guys tried to buy back my vehicle, It just didnt cut it, never buying a nissan IN my country because of the dealer(dominican republic).

Do I hate the engine vibration/rattles/squeaks of my exy? YES.

But I still like it :thumbup: . Its a shame that such a great car is let down by those dumbasses called dealers..

I'll see if I can take a video of the vibration(you can even see the HOOD SHAKING!!!).

there is no aparent loss of power..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I sort of agree with driftking.

I noticed the vibration from day 1 when I bought the exy, but since installing the K&N filter this vibration has nearly gone. It still vibrates and the bonnet does shake a little when am sitting at the lights on D, but it is no way as bad as it was before when I could feel the vibration through my steering wheel.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I find this interesting, are your models "gen 1"? Might it be something with the settings or your fuel? Because here in Canada we don't have shaking hoods!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I work with a guy who has an 05 x trail SE but his is a 5 speed, no vibration. Mine is an Automatic and I do notice a slight vibration but only through the steering wheel and only when stopped. My previous car was a 02 Jetta TDI so I am used to slight vibrations. 

I have no issues with this X Trail. It is the best car I have owned yet. Far superior to the Jetta in almost every way. I am still getting used to the dfference in fuel consumption, but it is worth it when you consider the only good thing about the VW TDI is the fuel consumption. Besides, I will probably break even by not paying $140 for oil changes and not having to take it to the dealer for stupid little things that go wrong.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I work with a guy who has an 05 x trail SE but his is a 5 speed, no vibration. Mine is an Automatic and I do notice a slight vibration but only through the steering wheel and only when stopped. My previous car was a 02 Jetta TDI so I am used to slight vibrations.
> 
> I have no issues with this X Trail. It is the best car I have owned yet. Far superior to the Jetta in almost every way. I am still getting used to the dfference in fuel consumption, but it is worth it when you consider the only good thing about the VW TDI is the fuel consumption. Besides, I will probably break even by not paying $140 for oil changes and not having to take it to the dealer for stupid little things that go wrong.


the vibration is only when In Gear when you have electrical load & air conditioning on, The bandaid that I used was getting the conzult and bumping the base idle speed to 750rpm (50more= the limit). It vibrates...but a bit less.

Jalal, Did the strut bar help with creaks/groans/rattles???.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

driftking said:


> Jalal, Did the strut bar help with creaks/groans/rattles???.


Hi mate, I didn't have any rattles even before fitting the strut bar, but the car does certainly feels smoother to drive across speed humps and the like.

I usually listen very closely for any rattles and the only one I managed to pin-point resulted in me getting a new muffler from nissan under warranty  My muffler was corroded from the inside and nissan said it's a bad muffler design which they have acknowledged and been getting similar cases of xtrails that have done around 45K-50K mark (not all of them though)


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I tried an automatic and a 5spd before I got my xtrail and did notice the automatic was louder. Aussietrail's point about the k&n is interesting. I have had mine in since I got the xtrail.

Greg



ERBell said:


> I work with a guy who has an 05 x trail SE but his is a 5 speed, no vibration. Mine is an Automatic and I do notice a slight vibration but only through the steering wheel and only when stopped. My previous car was a 02 Jetta TDI so I am used to slight vibrations.
> 
> I have no issues with this X Trail. It is the best car I have owned yet. Far superior to the Jetta in almost every way. I am still getting used to the dfference in fuel consumption, but it is worth it when you consider the only good thing about the VW TDI is the fuel consumption. Besides, I will probably break even by not paying $140 for oil changes and not having to take it to the dealer for stupid little things that go wrong.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Mine rattles like a dog in heat, but it's what makes it raw and mean! I like it.

(I came from a Lexus background by the way, so any other car would be quite "neanderthal" in comparison...)


----------

